# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Предлагаю работу >  Нужен музыкант на Юго-запад

## КАРЕН

Господа,информация от музыканта.....
Грузинский р-ан(кафе),нужен парень-РУССКИЙ!Гарант 500р.Сегодня уже надо работать.
 8 963 729 51 45 Нукзар..........

----------


## sex master

> Гарант 500р


карен привет! 500 по моему маловато и в чём работа именно?

----------


## КАРЕН

*sex master*,
 За что купил,за то и продаю........Телефон написан-звоните....

----------


## Aleksandr1

*КАРЕН*,

Надо делать дописку: - "Мопед не мой!":biggrin:

----------


## КАРЕН

*Aleksandr1*,



> Господа,информация от музыканта.....

----------


## sex master

> Надо делать дописку: - "Мопед не мой!"


Привет!!!!точно,мои колёса!!!!!!! :Aga:

----------

